# Hello out there



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi as a newbie! I am spending time reading all the posts before I ask you all a million questions. We are planning a move to Cyprus - retiring - in the next year or so. Research, research and more is what I have taken on board so far. Thank you all.


----------



## Mike001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Exup,
That's what its all about, ask your million questions.
I'm not sure whether you are moving to the South or North, but both are beautiful places, I have spent many 2 month winter holidays there in the past although having said that I haven't been for about 8 or 9 years.
In fact I even considered moving out there at one point but it just never came to pass. 
Its a big enough island not to get cabin fever depending on your life style, me I'm a traveler, I just need to be on the move all the time. 
I remember a 2 month winter hol in Madeira, I got cabin fever after 3 weeks, same in the Azores, you would think I would have learned my lesson after Madeira, but I really like Cyprus, and only a 4 hour flight back home to see the relatives.
Sorry to rant on, welcome to the forum and good luck with the move.

Regards to all
Mike001


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> Just wanted to say hi as a newbie! I am spending time reading all the posts before I ask you all a million questions. We are planning a move to Cyprus - retiring - in the next year or so. Research, research and more is what I have taken on board so far. Thank you all.


Hi Exup and welcome to the forum.
Ask away, because you will always get a lot of helpful advice from a lot of really nice people. As you have said and will be advised to do, is to read many previous posts. These can be very useful and will cover a vast array of subjects.
We are also going to be retiring to Cyprus, hopefully in the not too distant future and have had a lot of good, helpful and realistic advice on this forum.
My husband and I lived and met in Stafford, I trained to be a nurse at the original Stafford General Infirmary and my hubby trained at St.Georges(the psychiatric hospital). I just wondered if you have lived in Stafford for a long time and might remember these places?
Anyway, good luck with your research and plans and yes the advice is definately, research, research, research!
Best Wishes 
Pam. :welcome:


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Pam. Ian lived in Stafford, spent time in the hospital there recovering from a car accident, and spent time in the St Georges hospital social club. I didn't know him then and wasnt in this area. Yes we are researching lots well in advance. When are you thinking of going to Cyprus?


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike001 said:


> Hi Exup,
> That's what its all about, ask your million questions.
> I'm not sure whether you are moving to the South or North, but both are beautiful places, I have spent many 2 month winter holidays there in the past although having said that I haven't been for about 8 or 9 years.
> In fact I even considered moving out there at one point but it just never came to pass.
> ...


We are moving to the South. My brother and sister in law have been there for 5 years in Paphos. They love it there and we can get some advice from them too but there is so much to ask. We intend making it very permanent once we move! Good luck with your travels. I want a more permanent base now but not adverse to the regular holidays to visit family all over the world.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> Thanks Pam. Ian lived in Stafford, spent time in the hospital there recovering from a car accident, and spent time in the St Georges hospital social club. I didn't know him then and wasnt in this area. Yes we are researching lots well in advance. When are you thinking of going to Cyprus?


Wow, St.Georges social club, we spent many a happy evening in there! My two sisters-in-law still live in Stafford, one at Doxey Fields and the other in Eccleshall. 
We haven't, unfortunately, got a definate date for moving yet, we are still at the stage of preparing our house for sale. Hopefully after that it will be all systems go and we hope to move to the Paphos area too. Sounds like it could be the same time as you subject to everything going to plan ha ha. 
We are also retiring, of course people seem to retire at many different ages nowadays so I will just say I am a young at heart 59 year old ha ha.
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Wow, St.Georges social club, we spent many a happy evening in there! My two sisters-in-law still live in Stafford, one at Doxey Fields and the other in Eccleshall.
> We haven't, unfortunately, got a definate date for moving yet, we are still at the stage of preparing our house for sale. Hopefully after that it will be all systems go and we hope to move to the Paphos area too. Sounds like it could be the same time as you subject to everything going to plan ha ha.
> We are also retiring, of course people seem to retire at many different ages nowadays so I will just say I am a young at heart 59 year old ha ha.
> Best Wishes
> Pam.


This is strange! I noticed you are from S Yorks. Ian lived in Barnsley and has a house there still. I am 58 and Ian a mere 54 youngster. Do you still live in S Yorks? Small world really. Bet we bump into each other in Coral Bay......Are you buying in Paphos or renting?


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> This is strange! I noticed you are from S Yorks. Ian lived in Barnsley and has a house there still. I am 58 and Ian a mere 54 youngster. Do you still live in S Yorks? Small world really. Bet we bump into each other in Coral Bay......Are you buying in Paphos or renting?


This is getting even funnier because we have quite a few yorkshire people on the forum either in, or going to Cyprus to live. And Barnsley is the home to a few of them! We, well put it like this, we have a Sheffield adress, Rotherham council and a Worksop telephone number ha ha.
Can I ask where you originate from?
We are going to rent I think as many people have suggested that is the best thing to do in this present economical climate. How about you?
I think the Yorkshire "Tykes"club is growing pretty rapidly!
I personally originate from Sutton Coldfield, moved to Uttoxeter and Stafford, then moved to Duley and now in Sheffield. We will definately have to keep in touch and meet up, when we all arrive in Cyprus, that would be great!!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

exup said:


> This is strange! I noticed you are from S Yorks. Ian lived in Barnsley and has a house there still. I am 58 and Ian a mere 54 youngster. Do you still live in S Yorks? Small world really. Bet we bump into each other in Coral Bay......Are you buying in Paphos or renting?


What was that? Did I hear another tyke 
Hi and welcome, I'm from Barnsley too, live there at the moment but moving to Mandria on 26th March and I can't wait.
Pams right, the tykes club is growing :clap2:
Lisa


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

The Tykes club, am i missing something here?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> What was that? Did I hear another tyke
> Hi and welcome, I'm from Barnsley too, live there at the moment but moving to Mandria on 26th March and I can't wait.
> Pams right, the tykes club is growing :clap2:
> Lisa


Hi, Guess what ? I'm from Barnsley too!!! Been here a year and love it!! 

Yes, the Tykes Club is growing like the weeds in my garden, pretty fast


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Monty said:


> The Tykes club, am i missing something here?


Morning Monty,

It is the Yorkshire section of the Forum.

As you know, it's a big county so there are plenty of us ranging from North, South, East and West Yorks.

We had a get together last month, only 7 of us but more arriving shortly lane: and more doing their research.

Tykes Club has a better ring than Cloth Cap and Whippet.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm one of the tykes hoping to move over at some point (and present at the recent get together with hubby Keith when we were over on holiday).

Also in Barnsley at the moment, but originally from Sheffield.

I WANT TO COME OVER NOW!!!


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Guess what ? I'm from Barnsley too!!! Been here a year and love it!!
> 
> Yes, the Tykes Club is growing like the weeds in my garden, pretty fast


Hi Geraldine
Isn't it great ha ha? And also the other newbies(Exup) are living where Roy and I met and trained! I think by the time we are done we are going to have a huge "Tykes" club. Just save me a seat please, cant get there quick enough! Will e-mail you in a bit. 
Lots of Love
Pam. xx. :tea:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am going to make a sticky Yorkshire Tykes club thread in the Mouflon lounge.
We can talk about all thing to do with Gods own county in there.
Although most of you seem to be from South Yorkshire, maybe I need a North Yorkshire thread just for me.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

We're very generous and friendly from South Yorkshire so we'll let you join our club!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww Gee thanks Geraldine.
Anyway if you don't let me join I will just ban the lot of you.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

You can add us to the North Yorkshire group, can't have those South Yorkshire Tykes ganging up on us!


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Well yes I noticed that there are lots of Yorkie people on here - I too didn't know what "Tykes" were but Ian just told me. Maybe its something bad in Barnsley area for them all to leave and head for the sun. I am a Midlands girl but can I be part of your club too........if I behave.....
Yes we need a 2012 club (maybe 2013) and meet when we all get there.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> Well yes I noticed that there are lots of Yorkie people on here - I too didn't know what "Tykes" were but Ian just told me. Maybe its something bad in Barnsley area for them all to leave and head for the sun. I am a Midlands girl but can I be part of your club too........if I behave.....
> Yes we need a 2012 club (maybe 2013) and meet when we all get there.


Sssh I am a Midlands girl really too but have lived in South Yorkshire for 18 years so think that sort of qualifies me ha ha. We don't live in Barnsley tho, so cannot comment on that particular subject.(I am sorry, i don't know your name, Just heard Ian mentioned) 
Ooh we could start a Midlands club as well, I am sure we could find somebody else to join us and we could baffle each other with the different dialects!! :clap2:
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Sssh I am a Midlands girl really too but have lived in South Yorkshire for 18 years so think that sort of qualifies me ha ha. We don't live in Barnsley tho, so cannot comment on that particular subject.(I am sorry, i don't know your name, Just heard Ian mentioned)
> Ooh we could start a Midlands club as well, I am sure we could find somebody else to join us and we could baffle each other with the different dialects!! :clap2:
> Best Wishes
> Pam.


Ian says I cannot join the tykes club - no one would understand my Wednesbury accent - I think he is just mean.:boxing:
Sue


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> Ian says I cannot join the tykes club - no one would understand my Wednesbury accent - I think he is just mean.:boxing:
> Sue


Oh that is brilliant Sue, cos I would totally understand you cos we moved to South Yorks from Dudley, where most of my children were born and one of my daughters trained to be a midwife and has only just left!! Her In-laws live in Tipton and they used to live in Sedgley. We definately will have our own club wot yow say ha ha?
Best Wishes
Pam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

exup said:


> Ian says I cannot join the tykes club - no one would understand my Wednesbury accent - I think he is just mean.:boxing:
> Sue


If you go to the mouflon you will see a sticky thread for the spring 2012 meet up.
I am sure a lot of the tykes will be there but so will members from all over the Uk and also possilby other countries.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Oh that is brilliant Sue, cos I would totally understand you cos we moved to South Yorks from Dudley, where most of my children were born and one of my daughters trained to be a midwife and has only just left!! Her In-laws live in Tipton and they used to live in Sedgley. We definately will have our own club wot yow say ha ha?
> Best Wishes
> Pam.


Actually Pam I was born in Tipton but not many people have heard of it, moved to wednesbury at 5, did most of my horse riding in Sedgley, lived in Cannock last 14 years. Ians brother calls me yam yam, so that must qualify me for the Tykes club! Small world isnt it? Its bostin!:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> You can add us to the North Yorkshire group, can't have those South Yorkshire Tykes ganging up on us!


Oh goody someone else from North Yorkshire. I should be able to understand you after 23 years of learning to understand what my hubby is saying.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> Actually Pam I was born in Tipton but not many people have heard of it, moved to wednesbury at 5, did most of my horse riding in Sedgley, lived in Cannock last 14 years. Ians brother calls me yam yam, so that must qualify me for the Tykes club! Small world isnt it? Its bostin!:clap2:


Wow we did horse riding there too we had a friend who kept a horse at the stables. And we bought a horse up here when we came up. We lost her a few years ago tho. Also Roy, was born and lived in Hednesford ha ha. We going to end up being related at this rate ha ha!! Totally bostin :clap2::clap2: 
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Wow we did horse riding there too we had a friend who kept a horse at the stables. And we bought a horse up here when we came up. We lost her a few years ago tho. Also Roy, was born and lived in Hednesford ha ha. We going to end up being related at this rate ha ha!! Totally bostin :clap2::clap2:
> Best Wishes
> Pam.


This gets even more wierd - I live in Hednesford!


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> This gets even more wierd - I live in Hednesford!


Oh my goodness Sue! This is so funny, We will so all have to meet up when we hopefully arrive in Cyprus! Roy was born and brought up on Belt Road, do you know that part of Hednesford? His one cousin still lives in Hednesford, and think his other cousin is in Rugeley. :clap2:
Best Wishes
Pam.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Oh my goodness Sue! This is so funny, We will so all have to meet up when we hopefully arrive in Cyprus! Roy was born and brought up on Belt Road, do you know that part of Hednesford? His one cousin still lives in Hednesford, and think his other cousin is in Rugeley. :clap2:
> Best Wishes
> Pam.


I live off Belt Road! Off view street


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

exup said:


> I live off Belt Road! Off view street


No No No! Ha Ha- Roy says he knows it well and when he was young used to deliver papers there and he thinks one of his relatives lives on View Street. 
This is absolutely brilliant!
Pam.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Morning Monty,
> 
> It is the Yorkshire section of the Forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Geraldine
Thanks for that, Im a little bit further north than that, good old Geordie land, which i thought was Gods country . Sorry for the slightly late thanks working in Afghanistan at moment, saving up to retire out there, Carol my other half has set her heart on moving there so one must do what one can, We will be back in July to catch up with every one and say hello to Veronica again. Cheers David :clap2:
PS How come i keep missing all these get togethers,


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Monty said:


> Hi Geraldine
> Thanks for that, Im a little bit further north than that, good old Geordie land, which i thought was Gods country . Sorry for the slightly late thanks working in Afghanistan at moment, saving up to retire out there, Carol my other half has set her heart on moving there so one must do what one can, We will be back in July to catch up with every one and say hello to Veronica again. Cheers David :clap2:
> PS How come i keep missing all these get togethers,


Hi David, 

Geordie land WAS going to be Gods country, but then he came across Yorkshire and realised he'd found a bigger, better, jewel for His crown, that's how it became Gods OWN country. 

Don't worry, let us know when you are over and we'll have a special get together for any forum folk who would like to meet up.:cheer2:

Keep safe.
Geraldine


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Geordie land WAS going to be Gods country, but then he came across Yorkshire and realised he'd found a bigger, better, jewel for His crown, that's how it became Gods OWN country.
> 
> ...


Thats Great, I have spoken to a few people on here, I visit friends there, We usually visit in June and miss the Gatherings and i would like Carol to meet more people specially if i will be working away


----------



## linnie1963 (Dec 20, 2011)

We will join the midlands club. We are moving over in October to Paphos and can't wait.


----------

